# nasty flash bug



## lemrey (Jun 10, 2011)

I had Flash working great but lately a very odd bug has appeared. If I launch a browser and play a video on YouTube, when I minimize the browser I can see the Flash video in other windows that are positioned where the Flash plugin was in the browser window. Basically I can see the whole video in my konsole background. On different windows like pidgin's chat it corrupts the text.

It's so nasty I can't even take a screenshot of it, it would picture the window as if nothing happened whereas I could see the Flash player inside it. I've tried with different browsers and the problem is the same with each one of them:

opera-11.11, opera-linuxplugins-11.11
firefox-4.0.1,1
chromium-11.0.696.71_1

I've tried reinstalling linux-f10-flashplugin10 and nspluginwrapper but had no luck; nspluginwrapper-1.4.0, linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r181.22. Also tried a previous nspluginwrapper around 1.3.0. I've already tried deleting and then installing again all linux\* ports.

Flash IS working, audio and all, but when I minimize the browser and work with other windows most of them are showing this behaviour and restoring the browser often crashes it, hanging the whole system for a short while.

I'm running 8.0 RELEASE amd64. Oh I also tried with Flash 10.2r152 : ( Xterm appers unaffected.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 10, 2011)

I had the exact same problem on 8.2-STABLE amd64 with NVIDIA video, for a couple of weeks, and it just disappeared for no reason known to me. Since I run the latest versions of all ports at all times (daily updates), and usually a -STABLE of less than a month old I have no idea what eventually made the problem go away. But go away it did.


----------



## laurentis (Jun 11, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I had the exact same problem on 8.2-STABLE amd64 with NVIDIA video, for a couple of weeks, and it just disappeared for no reason known to me. Since I run the latest versions of all ports at all times (daily updates), and usually a -STABLE of less than a month old I have no idea what eventually made the problem go away. But go away it did.



This is good to know. I also have this annoying problem and I'm running 8.2-RELEASE amd64 with NVIDIA and latest ports. I'll give -STABLE a try when I have a chance.


----------

